# Been Gone a long time!



## RJJ (Jul 25, 2018)

Nice to be back! Been away along time!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 25, 2018)

Nice to have you back


----------



## cda (Jul 25, 2018)

We miss a lot of past posters!!

Welcome back, the water’s fine.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 25, 2018)

Where the heck have you been?!?!

Glad to hear from you.


----------



## conarb (Jul 25, 2018)

RJJ said:


> Nice to be back! Been away along time!



RJJ, I wondered what happend to you, I decided that you quit your job after the disaster in Minneapolis, I don't know how any respetable party could enforce codes after that was exposed.   Did you quit?


----------



## jar546 (Jul 26, 2018)

conarb said:


> RJJ, I wondered what happend to you, I decided that you quit your job after the disaster in Minneapolis, I don't know how any respetable party could enforce codes after that was exposed.   Did you quit?



Hell no he did not quit.  As a matter of fact my insurance company hired him as an expert witness.  Why would he quit?  He is too good.


----------



## conarb (Jul 26, 2018)

jar546 said:


> Hell no he did not quit.  As a matter of fact my insurance company hired him as an expert witness.  Why would he quit?  He is too good.


Jeff:

I hope he comes back and tells us, he was in Minneapolis and reported in on the hospitality suites, he did provide us with copies of the "invitations", he did not receive a FOIA request like some here, it was the reason Uncle Bob quit, I did correspond with both of them but lost contact with both.  

What about it Richard, where have you been?


----------



## RJJ (Jul 28, 2018)

No I did not quit. I have been over busy with to many really big jobs / projects. The last few years I have been in the field most of the time, so did not have the time to read or post. Now I did quit Chadds Ford after 25 years. To much political BS so I told them they could take the job and stick it were the sun doesn't shine. Best thing I ever did.
Jeff thanks for the compliment.


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2018)

RJJ said:


> No I did not quit. I have been over busy with to many really big jobs / projects. The last few years I have been in the field most of the time, so did not have the time to read or post. Now I did quit Chadds Ford after 25 years. To much political BS so I told them they could take the job and stick it were the sun doesn't shine. Best thing I ever did.
> Jeff thanks for the compliment.





It is nice to be in a position like that!!!!!


----------



## kilitact (Jul 28, 2018)

Blast from the past. Good to see that your still "kicking".


----------



## JBI (Jul 30, 2018)

Welcome home RJJ!


----------



## RJJ (Jul 30, 2018)

Thank you JBI: Kind of miss this place. My days have been to long over the last several years. Just to many big projects.


----------

